# N scale shelf layout



## nktrain (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I want to try to build an N scale shelf layout. I have never built a layout before, and I don't really know where to start. I know I need a bunch of track sections that are removable, as I have doors and windows in the way. I am thinking of using Atlas Code 80 Flex track. I don't know if I should use cork roadbed or not. Do you guys have any advice? Thanks, Nktrain.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Check YouTube, I'm sure there are plenty of videos with ideas.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is an easy 1x4 foot Layout.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*First layout*



nktrain said:


> Hey guys, I want to try to build an N scale shelf layout. I have never built a layout before, and I don't really know where to start. I know I need a bunch of track sections that are removable, as I have doors and windows in the way. I am thinking of using Atlas Code 80 Flex track. I don't know if I should use cork roadbed or not. Do you guys have any advice? Thanks, Nktrain.


Nktrain;

If you think this simple shelf layout will be around awhile, and may lead to bigger and better things, I'd like to recommend a great book to get started with. Title,"N scale Railroading; Getting Started in the hobby". Author, Marty McGuirk. Published by Kalmbach. https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/products/books This one book explains all you'll need to get started. The chapters cover planning, track, wiring, locomotives, cars and couplers, structures, scenery, and step by step instructions to build an N scale model railroad.
As for your questions, yes you can use Atlas code 80 track. I would use their flex track for everything but the turnouts(track switches). Flex track lets you make any curve you need, and can be cut to any length you want, with diagonal cutting pliers. Xuron is one good brand. 
Why flex track instead of sectional track? Simple, it gives you more choices than fixed sections with their rigid curves. For a small shelf layout it may not matter all that much, since you won't have much track. If you stay in this hobby though, you will end up switching to flex track(and probably have a box of expensive sectional track gathering dust) so why not start out with flex? For similar reasons, you may want to use Atlas code 55 flex track and turnouts, instead of the code 80. Why? the code 80 does not look much like real railroad track. Scaled up to real railroad size the code 80 rail would be a full foot high! No real rail is that big. Also the ties are too short and too far from each other, to look like the real thing. Again, start with what you plan to keep. You will probably switch from code 80 to code 55, so do it now; before you spend money on something you may end up throwing away. 
Should you use cork roadbed? Well, you probably should use some kind of roadbed. Cork is good, the other commercial choice is foam roadbed. Either will work fine.
Removable track sections where doors and windows are crossed. Actually you should consider removable, or better yet hinged layout sections at these places. How big is your railroad going to be? If you are crossing several doors and windows, I would think it is quite long, and wraps around the walls of a room. That's not a small shelf layout, that's a BIG shelf layout!
My own railroad is a shelf type, 16" deep in most places; and wider at the ends to allow trains to turn around. It occupies two walls of my garage. It is a "Bookshelf" design, with railroad below and storage for books and other stuff above.
I'll include a few photos below my post. 

I hope that answers your questions;

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not clear what sort of layout you plan for a shelf.
How high off the floor?
Along one wall?
Around the room?
Do you define 'shelf' as supported by the wall?
Will the shelf actually balloon at both ends to afford
loops for a return track?
Are you thinking a small switching layout?

Cork or foam roadbed will be an attractive way to
mount your track, at least on the mainline. Spurs and
yard tracks would look best flat on the layout surface.

Flex track is by far the best choice for any layout. You
can bend it to fit your design.

If you plan to have 'removable' sections at doors and
windows be sure to arrange a 'kill' circuit that will turn
off the track power when any of them are 'out'. This
is to prevent accidental train dives to the floor.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

From the sound of it you're talking of going across several widows and doors so I'm guessing you'll be going around three, maybe four walls. You need to minimise the lift out sections to ensure reliability, but as Don says we need to know your plans in a bit more detail.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is a nice 12' x 18" switchback shelf trackplan:



Of course, you might want to add about 2" of additional width to leave a little extra space...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Cant quite see the thinking behind it.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Cant quite see the thinking behind it.


Do you mean the thinking behind the trackplan I just posted ? It has a reversing wye at each end, allowing the operator to turn the train(s) around when they reach the end of the pike. More sidings and/or spurs may be added if desired.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wyes*



wsboyette said:


> Do you mean the thinking behind the trackplan I just posted ? It has a reversing wye at each end, allowing the operator to turn the train(s) around when they reach the end of the pike. More sidings and/or spurs may be added if desired.


wsboyette:

Of course you can build whatever you wish. Those "reversing wyes" at each end are not normal wyes. A wye usually reverses part or all of a train, ending up with that train going the opposite direction; on the same track. Your wyes will reverse the direction OK. but the train will end up on a different track. I don't know if that matters to you. It also looks like you will need to use the wyes every time you run a train. The plan looks to me like two point-to-point routes that intersect at the crossings, and through the wyes. There does not appear to be a route for continuous running. Is that what you wanted? 

regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

We still haven't heard back from our friend. Another 'drive by poster'?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> We still haven't heard back from our friend. Another 'drive by poster'?


Cycleops;

Maybe we scared him off. I certainly hope not. None of us want that.

Traction Fan


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Have you considered doing something like T-Trak modules? Here's a few pictures of modules. If you would like to build a layout from modules all the specs are here:

http://www.t-trak.com


----------

